# Clasica De Gdl



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Debido a la tormenta que afecta el norte del pais, ha estado muy nublado y lloviendo mucho, hoy el dia amaneció perfecto para salir a rodar, asi que aqui les mando unas imagenes de una ruta clasica del bosque de la primavera.

Hora: 8:00 am
Ruta: Torre del vigia 2

Iniciamos:









Como siempre sucede por estos rumbos, si queremos disfrutar de una divertida bajada downhill, primero tenemos que pagar el precio que es pedaleando hasta la cima









El clima ideal y el paisaje inmejorable, asi ni se sienten las subidas









El color verde brillante te transporta a paisajes ludicos









Esta region es zona geotermica en donde si miramos con atencion brota vapor de agua de las piedras fijarse el la pared de la derecha del camino









Aqui un acercamiento de este fenomeno, aunque es dificil captarlo en fotografia, pero cuando tenemos tiempo nos detenemos y acercamos la cara a donde fluye el vapor y nos hacemos nuestros faciales

















Algunas fotos de postal









Y la bici que me permitió disfrutar de esta aventura (buena bici, vaya que la he desquitado, se ha convertido en mi bici de entrenamiento, de salidas cortas, de salidas largas y hasta para ir por el pan.(gracias Last Biker)

Saludos*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Chulas fotos!!

Que envidia... Ya quiero salir a rodar un rato!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Buenas fotos de la Torre 2 :thumbsup: , una gran clásica de La Primavera, que hoy por hoy es un paraíso para la práctica no solo del MTB sino de cualquier actividad al aire libre. El fin de semana estaba mi mamá de visita así que yo simplemente me fuí de picnic al bosque y me llevé mi equipo de rappel para hacer un pequeño pero emocionante descenso. Luego les comparto algunas fotos...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*impresionante!!!!*



DrF035 said:


> Debido a la tormenta que afecta el norte del pais, ha estado muy nublado y lloviendo mucho, hoy el dia amaneció perfecto para salir a rodar, asi que aqui les mando unas imagenes de una ruta clasica del bosque de la primavera.
> 
> Hora: 8:00 am
> Ruta: Torre del vigia 2
> ...


impresionante!!!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estas fotos son una idea de lo que hay por aca, pero las fotos nunca hacen justicia a la realidad, porque en las fotos solo se aprecia con un solo sentido, que es la vista, pero al estar presente lo vives con tus 5 sentidos y eso es otro rollo. El olor a tierra mojada y a hierba fresca, la brisa callendo sobre tu cara, y en algunos lugares hay tanta paz que puedes oir cada gota de agua que cae sobre las hojas, es algo impresionante.

Blatido, si yo tambien despues de rodar el sabado ya pasar un increible dia en la primavera, pense al dia siguiente hacer un Pic nic con la familia, pero me hablo un amigo y me invito a rodar nuevamente el domingo y explorar nuevas rutas que recientemente habian descubierto y/o trazado en el bosque. Asi que no pude rechazar esta invitacion y nos fuimos a estos nuevos senderos, que cosa mas chida, puros single tracks, subidas y bajadas de los mas tecnico, lugares de los mas dificil acceso, me imagino que muy poco o nunca transitados, nos toco ver un venado solitario, lastima que ese dia como parecia que iba a llover mucho no cargue con mi camara fotografica :madman: .

Saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Incendio devasta bosque de la primavera*

Hace una semana inicio un gran incendio en el bosque de la primavera, que consumió 30% de bosque. :madmax:

Hoy Domingo 29 de Abril del 2012 fuimos a rodar al bosque, para ver con nuestros propios ojos esta CATASTROFE NATURAL. :eekster:

Es una tristeza lo que vimos, las zonas mas arboladas y bonitas del bosque devastadas.

Hoy no llevaba mi cámara fotográfica, pero el próximo fin de semana les prometo que voy a tomar fotos para que comparen el antes y después. :skep:

Y lo peor de Todo este incendio fue provocado intencionalmente, por gente sin escrúpulos que únicamente piensa en sacar provecho para su bolsillo. :madman::madman::madman:

Saludos
Dr Foes


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Hoy Domingo 29 de Abril del 2012 fuimos a rodar al bosque, para ver con nuestros propios ojos esta CATASTROFE NATURAL. :eekster:
> Es una tristeza lo que vimos, las zonas mas arboladas y bonitas del bosque devastadas.
> Saludos
> Dr Foes


Ayer todavía no permitían el paso, de modo que fuimos a rodar a otra ruta.
Cuales zonas estaban quemadas? lo que alcanzé a ver directamente fué en el Colli y en el Cerro del Chapulín.
Salu2.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Mtbikers una clase aparte*

Efectivamente mi estimado doccoraje el bosque esta cerrado al publico y parece ser que a si va a estar un buen rato, hasta que terminen de hacer las investigaciones para deslindar responsabilidades, incluso hay una averiguación previa en la PGR.

Pero esta medida NO aplica a los Mtbikers, que somos una clase aparte, la Elite de la Sociedad. Ja, ja, ja, desde cuando nosotros nos sometemos a lo que las autoridades nos digan :nono: Jamas !!! :drumroll:

Todavia recuerdo el año antepasado con la contingencia del virus H1N1 que también prohibieron la entrada al bosque, ja, ja, ja, que medida mas ridícula, se nota que nuestras autoridades son unos ignorantes. ut:

No había lugar mas seguro en caso de una epidemia que un lugar apartado de las grandes conglomeraciones de gente en donde se podía disipar rápidamente en caso de un contagio real. En aquella ocasión, nada mas retrocedimos 1 Km de la caseta y le rodeamos por el cerro y vuala, bosque privado, yesss!!! :rockon:

En esta ocasión mi grupo Extreme Pro y su servidor nos infiltramos por la entrada de Bosques de Santa Anita, llegando por atrás, para subir a Torre 1, de ahí bajamos por el espinazo del diablo y terminando en mosca y toboganes. :yesnod:

La Torre 1 esta intacta, que por cierto apenas se esta recuperando del incendio del 2006.
Lo que esta quemado es parte de la Torre 2, parte de la mosca, hermosisima y Brujas. :nonod:

Eso fue lo que alcanzamos a ver en nuestro primer recorrido. :rant:

Seguiremos informando


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*A Bugambilias*

Nosotros también encontramos cerrado y nos fuimos a Bugambilias, Cerro que tiene una buena trepada y una que otra bajada tecnica


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Y lo peor de Todo este incendio fue provocado intencionalmente, por gente sin escrúpulos que únicamente piensa en sacar provecho para su bolsillo.


Cómo es que alguien saca para su bolsillo por un incendio?
Lástima, tanta destrucion del bosque


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cómo es que alguien saca para su bolsillo por un incendio?
> Lástima, tanta destrucion del bosque


Intentan cambiar el uso de suelo... al no haber más árboles cambia la situación de los terrenos de ser reserva natural a poder lotificar, vender, construir. Esperemos no se salgan con la suya y la gente aprenda que esa "artimaña" no funciona y dejen en paz los bosques


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

es una lastima lo del incendio, espero que los dejen rodar pronto por la zona porque la recuperacion va a tardar, suerte y todo el castigo posible para los desgraciados responsables esto es igual que asesinar o secuestrar.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Imagenes después del Incendio*

Lo prometido es deuda y aquí les pongo una foto de mi recorrido de hoy por la Torre 2 y la ruta de la Mosca después del incendio.

Aun seguía humeando el bosque:









































Continuara . . .


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

slowpitch said:


> Esta triste, pero no creen que esto es parte de la naturaleza? El ciclo de limpieza de las hojas tiradas de los robles en el bosque? El ano pasado se quemo el area al redor de bugamvilias, y ahora casi parece normal de nuevo.


Pues podria ser... no conozco el clima de alla, pero en esta parte del año es generalmente seco en la mayor parte de Mexico. Es facil que haya incendios forestales.

Supongo que mientras siga una buena temporada de lluvias, no deberia pasar mucho tiempo para recuperarse, pero el problema es que Mexico atraviesa una larga temporada de sequias.

Ojala se recupere pronto. Mientras no se deje pasar a los taladores, la naturaleza solita sigue su curso.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*La Ruta de la Mosca*

Esta es otra de las rutas clásicas del bosque de la primavera, que también se vio seriamente lastimada por el incendio.

Fotos de ANTES;


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hijios de su chepin drema!

Aunque sin ser un experto en temas forestales, pareciera que los árboles no están los suficientemente quemados como para ser permanente y retoñarán sin mayores problemas durante la siguiente temporada de lluvias... que esperemos que llegue pronto.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mithrandir said:


> Hijios de su chepin drema!
> 
> Aunque sin ser un experto en temas forestales, pareciera que los árboles no están los suficientemente quemados como para ser permanente y retoñarán sin mayores problemas durante la siguiente temporada de lluvias... que esperemos que llegue pronto.


Parece que en Guerrero tambien hay incendios forestales. Algunos causados por campesinos que queman sus campos antes de levantar algunos cultivos (practica que se realiza desde la epoca de los Olmecas, creo) y se salen de control.

Yo la verdad no tengo idea de como funciona el asunto. Entiendo que es un daño grande y no es solo los arboles, si no los animales desplazados, etc.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mithrandir said:


> Aunque sin ser un experto en temas forestales, pareciera que los árboles no están los suficientemente quemados como para ser permanente y retoñarán sin mayores problemas durante la siguiente temporada de lluvias... que esperemos que llegue pronto.


Ojalá. Eso pense tambien al ver las fotos. No tardan mucho en scar permisos y batallar con el municipio antes de construir? Si el bosque vuelve bonito antes que lo logren, se salva?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Ojalá. Eso pense tambien al ver las fotos. No tardan mucho en scar permisos y batallar con el municipio antes de construir? Si el bosque vuelve bonito antes que lo logren, se salva?


El asunto es más complejo que eso. De entrada, no es tan sencillo como "quemo, luego construyo fraccionamientos". Hay que tomar en cuenta varios factores:

1) Es época seca, muy proclive a incendios en La Primavera. Hojarasca seca por doquier. Los mismos guardabosques te dicen que un vidrio puede provocar el "efecto lupa" y provocar un incendio. Gente descuidada, gente malintencionada, gente que le vale madres... en fin.

2) El bosque de La Primavera es un área natural "protegida". Se supone que hay muchas cosas que, aunque seas propietario privado, no puedes ni debes hacer. Insisto: *se supone*.

3) El bosque de La Primavera no es público: un 50% es privado, un 35% es ejidal/comunal y el resto es del Gobierno.

El mayor problema del bosque es, precisamente, estar como jamón del sandwich: por un lado, la presión de intereses particulares (85%) y por otro lado la presión legal en contra de esos intereses, ya que al ser "área natural protegida" no se pueden hacer muchas cosas con esos terrenos. Esto propicia:

* Corrupción, sobornos y mordidas a CONAFOR, PROFEPA y demás para yo como propietario hacer lo que la ley me impide.

* Invasión de Propiedad Privada por parte de quienes asistimos al bosque, ya sea a bicicletear, caminar, acampar, etc. De hecho, si algún propietario nos cierra un camino, hasta destruimos cercas, con tal de que nos nos quiten "nuestro" espacio, que en realidad no es nuestro.

* Continuas fricciones entre propietarios, ejidatarios y usuarios del bosque. Cada quien defendiendo lo que es suyo (sea legal ó no).

A esto hay que agregar la presión que ejerce la mancha urbana de la Zona Metropolitana, ya que el bosque está pegado a la ciudad, y por supuesto que hay muchos intere$e$ para construir fraccionamientos "junto al bosque, para que tus hijos disfruten de la naturaleza y respiren aire puro". El caso más reciente, un fraccionamiento que está en desarrollo en el bosque, justo a un lado de la caseta de Mariano Otero, al cual se le autorizó "porque no está cerca del área natural protegida" :skep: :skep: y porque ahí no había árboles (justo a los lados está lleno de árboles, casualmente ahí no) :skep::skep::skep:

Así las cosas...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Ruta de la Mosca después del Incendio*

:madmax:

























Ciertamente, si en este año inicia el temporal de lluvias pronto (generalmente inicia a mediados de Junio ) y es abundante la cantidad de lluvia, si se regenera la vegetación.

Pero aun así, habrá secuelas como el daño a la fauna del bosque, que no se regenera tan fácilmente.

También cuando se quema por completo la hojarasca, cuando llueva el agua de lluvia se filtra demasiado rápido hacia el subsuelo, debido al tipo de suelo que tenemos aquí (Jal) y habrá erosión de suelo y disminución del área verde. :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Una buena y una mala*

En mi recorrido de este pasado fin de semana me encontré con 2 novedades, una buena y otra mala. :eekster:

Cual quieren escuchar primero ?

Esta bien, comenzamos con la mala, como ya se venia venir, después del incendio han ocurrido cosas muy extrañas con respecto al uso del suelo.

Primero se han puesto en venta varios terrenos dentro del perímetro del bosque.
Segundo han iniciado la preventa de fraccionamientos que están por iniciar su construcción en las orillas del bosque, en especial por la entrada de Bosques de Santa Anita y una segunda sección en la entrada de Mariano Otero.









La BUENA :thumbsup:

Este domingo al terminar de hacer mi recorrido de la mosca y toboganes, me encontré con 2 jóvenes emprendedores que están remodelado una cabaña rústica, para iniciar un INTERESANTE proyecto, llamado ESTACION BICICLETA.

Estos cuates al yo ir pasando, me interceptaron y me invitaron a pasar a tomarme un trago 
:ihih: (de gatorade) ya estando ahí, me explicaron su proyecto, de hacer un cafe ecoturistico, dentro del bosque, en donde contaran con un taller de bicicletas básico, para hacer reparaciones de emergencia, también contaran con un consultorio de primeros auxilios, baños, biblioteca, galería de arte (relacionado con ciclismo y deportes XC)

Ademas tienen innovadoras ideas, de marcar bien las rutas, hacer mapas descriptivos, hacer paseos guiados por niveles, hacer días de trail (construir caminos) trazar nuevas rutas, transporte continuos del ocho y medio a la estación, clases de yoga, venta, subasta y trueque de bicis y componentes.

En fin va a ser un rollo chidisimo.

Creo que serà algo que cambiara para siempre el mtb en la zona de la primavera.

Les deseo el mejor de los éxitos y ojalá que todos los apoyen:yesnod:









Ellos planean terminar la remodelación en 2 semanas, para iniciar la primera fase en Junio









Saludos y seguimos reportando desde Guadalajara :headphones:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

El anuncio para la venta no parece zona quemada. Esa venta se debe al incendio? 
El taller esta chido.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> El anuncio para la venta no parece zona quemada. Esa venta se debe al incendio?
> El taller esta chido.


Esa zona no fué afectada por el incendio y ese terreno está en venta desde el año pasado, no a raíz del incendio. Por cierto es por la bajada del Espinazo, donde cerraron el paso con malla ciclónica, supuestamente para conservación de suelos, con letrero incluído de "no es ciclovía".


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

oops! double post.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Buenas Noticias*

El domingo pasado fuimos a rodar como de costumbre a la primavera, y notamos que con la primera lluvia que cayo aquí en GDL ya comenzó a reverdecer el bosque:









Ya paso la sensación de tristeza y ceniza. Y vuelve la emoción y placer de rodar









Sigo adelante trazando una nueva ruta en la primavera, solo me faltan conectar algunos single tracks, para oficialmente inagurar mi propia ruta del DR Foes









Y otra buena noticia, ya están por abrír Estacion Bicicleta, ya nos ofrecieron gratuitamente, deliciosos lonches, pepitos y aguas de jamaica.









Saludos desde Gdl y seguiremos reportando el progreso del bosque de la primavera :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

biker231 said:


> View attachment 693172


Siempre si cambiaste tu Turner por la Specialized ?


----------

